# 20 wk scan and nervous



## pinkemz (Jul 26, 2011)

got my 20 wk scan tomoz and havent slept last few nights worried about it dont knbow why thinking all sorts. Ive had a scan since i been in a coma with low blood sugar but still feel really nervous. Anyone else ever felt like this?
Emma xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Emma

I reckon its perfectly normal. I was very very nervous before mine. So was hubby, in fact I think he was worse than me, he hardly spoke while we were in the waiting room and he looked white as a sheet!

Our sonographer said it was amazing how many people were excited about the 20 week scan and just wanted to find out what the sex was but at the end of the day, the reason for it is to check for abnormalities so its perfectly normal to be anxious.

Providing that everything is okay, and I'm sure it will be because you've already had the extra scans, then by tomorrow you will be able to relax. It was after the 20 week scan that I really felt like I could enjoy being pregnant.

Will be thinking of you anyway hun, you muct come back tomorrow and let us know how you got on 

Mrs H xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 26, 2011)

I was really nervous too, I think it is normal.  I know lots of non-diabetic people who were nervous as well.


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 27, 2011)

hi scan went well everything developing normal was in there for over an hour cos the baby was wriggling so much couldnt look closely at organs etc ha ha very active. So glad went ok can enjoy now got another scan at 28 weeks.
Had my hba1c results to 6.8%.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 27, 2011)

Brilliant news! So glad you can relax and start enjoying it now. My little one was the same, took ages for the sonographer to get everything she needed cos baby was being an awkward little thing! Had to get up and keep jiggling my bump to get it change position!

Same at 26 week scan, wriggling away and kept kicking the probe so she took ages to get all the measurements


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 27, 2011)

its so funny tho innit at least we know they are healthy and active ha ha you aint got long left now Mrs Clh excited??????


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 27, 2011)

9 weeks to go! Very excited but very nervous about the birth!!

x


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2011)

Great to hear the scan went ok hun x pleased for you all


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 28, 2011)

thanx steph
mrs clh i am sure you will be fine 9 weeks to go omg thats flown by


----------

